# New Stowa Antea?



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks interesting!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

A little Swatchy, but if the price is right, could be very popular. Europeans like this kind of thing.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Any specs known yet?

34mm or less and my wife would love one of these.

I'm not sure I'm confident enough to wear the pink?


----------



## Revan (Apr 9, 2013)

Apollo83 said:


> Any specs known yet?
> 
> 34mm or less and my wife would love one of these.
> 
> I'm not sure I'm confident enough to wear the pink?


35,5 mm
36,5 mm
39 mm
Antea back to bauhaus 390 - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

I thought its not bad at first but I am surprised the A10 movement isn't an option, which would be my preference for an auto.

I quite like the idea for the overall look of the dial, which is a lot softer than the classic Antea however when looking closer to me the design just doesn't work and isn't cohesive. For me the wording on the rotor is more than a little cheesy, but you could request a standard rotor, I guess? 

Interested to see what the hand-wound version with small seconds looks like, as that would be my choice. 

And not to raise an old subject but the new angular logo and the rounded font for the numerals and text just don't match! The old logo would look so much better, why did it have to be changed for all models?


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree with Jonobailey.
Nice, but not as nice as the classic Antea.

With the style of the watch (european / swatch / cheerful ?) I wonder whether a better marketing tactic might have been to go with cheaper movements and price position B2B below classic - A little like the Ahoi in the Nomos line up.
I also think as a softer looking watch with pastel dials this is an ideal watch to market to women. A smaller case (<34mm) might have made that an even stronger proposition.

Anyway, easy to armchair design - mostly I think this is another winning design from Stowa.
The pale blue is beginning to grow on me...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> A little Swatchy, but if the price is right, could be very popular. Europeans like this kind of thing.


Hmmh. Seems I am not an European anymore


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Hmmh. Seems I am not an European anymore


We'll never know the truth Mike, but I have a feeling that like me, fashion, isn't high on your priority list.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Luckily i dont intend to start Antea collection anytime soon.

Ya, i would prefer A10 movement too.

The light blue is kinda cute....


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Not Antea-related, but another change is the Ikarus is not available for now. Apparently, the dials are being changed over to the new logo, and when all components become available, it will (presumably) be offered again. I guess I should have been more decisive and ordered sooner, but I'm fine with the new logo. Just hope the Ikarus isn't gone forever.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Drop of a Hat said:


> We'll never know the truth Mike, but I have a feeling that like me, fashion, isn't high on your priority list.


You are right. Imho Fashion and Bauhaus is a contradiction. Bauhaus was never ever meant to be fashionable. Bauhaus combined elements of both fine arts and design education. Color might be part of Bauhaus as interpreted by Alain Silberstein...










...but with the Antea it is not. Just colorful dials and I can't see a connection between both Antea and Bauhaus. But this is just me.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the colours but as for the Antea red second LE I'm having some problems with the font.
The crown looks nice though.


----------



## Bobby75 (Jun 26, 2011)

dhtjr said:


> Not Antea-related, but another change is the Ikarus is not available for now. Apparently, the dials are being changed over to the new logo, and when all components become available, it will (presumably) be offered again. I guess I should have been more decisive and ordered sooner, but I'm fine with the new logo. Just hope the Ikarus isn't gone forever.


Wondered what happened to the Ikarus that would have been my next purchase, oh well.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I like a couple of the colours, but as a whole it doesn't work for me.


----------



## flappylove (Mar 25, 2010)

Think I woke up in a parallel universe today. My belovedly elegant and sophisticated Stowa have gone all pop. 
The rotor is quite tacky n'est-ce pas?
...As for the comment about Europeans liking this kind of thing, how very rude.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

I feel like the smallest case would make for a great women's watch. Aren't many men that are going to be jumping at some of those bright colors but they look like something my fiancée would love.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

flappylove said:


> Think I woke up in a parallel universe today. My belovedly elegant and sophisticated Stowa have gone all pop.
> The rotor is quite tacky n'est-ce pas?
> ...As for the comment about Europeans liking this kind of thing, how very rude.


I agree entirely, I'm not an admirer of any of the external designers interventions so far, to me it does not feel like a Stowa.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

I have always and intensely disliked the Bauhaus STD font. It just screams "Look at me! I'm from 1975!". The original typeface, ITC Bauhaus is not much better.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Too much "Mall Watch" of a look for me.


----------



## a tired smile (Feb 5, 2012)

Definitely not a fan of the new font.


----------



## evanr (Feb 24, 2014)

I have been hoping Stowa would release a no-date Antea with all 12 numbers. However, this is not what I expected! Not a fan of the font, but I do kinda like the dots.

With this style, I'm reminded of the various colors of Tetra. But perhaps in time they will become as desirable as the Prodiver variations?

Any idea what drives the price difference from ~830 to 950 eur?


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

evanr said:


> Any idea what drives the price difference from ~830 to 950 eur?


Probably the movement (7001 vs 2824) and the strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

evanr said:


> I have been hoping Stowa would release a no-date Antea with all 12 numbers. However, this is not what I expected! Not a fan of the font, but I do kinda like the dots.
> 
> With this style, I'm reminded of the various colors of Tetra. But perhaps in time they will become as desirable as the Prodiver variations?
> 
> Any idea what drives the price difference from ~830 to 950 eur?


Nomos also did the Tangente in a range of colours called the Elfie, Erika and Emma


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

jonobailey said:


> I agree entirely, I'm not an admirer of any of the external designers interventions so far, to me it does not feel like a Stowa.


This could be the reason,

why they didn't send a newsletter about this watch...........................

Volker ;-)


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

Not for me - not keen on the font, or the font size. Schauer did their original Kleine in different colours, and that was fine - I have always kept an eye out for one of those.


----------



## evanr (Feb 24, 2014)

Fikk said:


> Probably the movement (7001 vs 2824) and the strap.


Good point, though the Antea Classic 365 A10 has the Soprod, which I understood was more expensive than a 2824. Perhaps that's not the case for a top version though. I'm curious to see what the straps look like.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bradjhomes said:


> Nomos also did the Tangente in a range of colours called the Elfie, Erika and Emma


And we already had the colourful Nomos Tangente Super 30 in 2004, better design and better font to be honest, Hausmausgrau and Bergbachblau come to my mind als well as Montagsblau and Melonegrün.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

First impression - hideous. Like a kitchen clock shrunk to a wrist-wearable size.

It seems that Stowa are attempting to be as playful as Nomos. However, it lacks (IMO) the subtlety and sophistication of Nomos.

Maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## Shieze (Apr 8, 2013)

I actually like this but I wish there were a few other colour choices.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

anaplian said:


> First impression - hideous. Like a kitchen clock shrunk to a wrist-wearable size.
> 
> It seems that Stowa are attempting to be as playful as Nomos. However, it lacks (IMO) the subtlety and sophistication of Nomos.
> 
> Maybe it'll grow on me.


Well, there have been some colourful Antea already (2004 pink) but they all did look more......elegant.


----------



## Grumpy (Mar 20, 2007)

Andrzej
I have been looking for a Day\Date GL blackface, flat bezel preferably in German for a long time....got any leads for me? and a Kubus bracelet to go with it....

Bruce

[email protected]


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I like it. The white and black look very nice. The white is my favorite. Would be nice to see a slate gray model with darker gray arabics and lettering.


Soak.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Stowa finally succeeded in offering a Laco type of watch. While I think Laco's pilot watches are excellent watches, I've never thought that much of the rest of their offerings (diver aside as well). The rest of their offerings just don't seem to be as aesthetically pleasing or as substantial (for the lack of a better word).

I agree that outside design influences have not done Stowa in favors, and I hope this trend goes away soon like it never even happened.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

I think what Stowa are trying to do is to diversify their product range away from being mostly overtly vintage-inspired pieces. However, with the new Antea, they seem to have taken the line of least resistance - same case (albeit brushed), new dial and hands. I'm guessing that means quite a lot of visual difference for not a lot of capital outlay.

If one compares the new Antea with, say, the Nomos Metro then it seems clear that Nomos is more willing to take more expensive design risks with new models. I'm undecided on the Metro but I do admire Nomos' willingness to make a bold statement with a new model. For Stowa to break out of its heritage ghetto it will need to be similarly bold. All IMHO of course.

Oh yeah, I understand that Nomos operates at a different price point, however Stowa should be able to continue to use non-in-house movements but innovate and take risks with cases. The new Antea just seems half-hearted to me.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree and don't think they should get away from the heritage of the company as history/heritage sells, while other companies spend millions trying to construct a 'false hisory'. However to me whatever they are doing this is really not the right way to go about it, but obviously it's all down to personal taste and this is only one model, perhaps not indicative of other future products, I hope.

I prefer their 'heritage' models (sans new logo) and for me the range is clearly missing a true dress watch in the ilk of a Nomos Orion, which could be an extension of the 1938 Chronograph and I would love a closer representation to an old Stowa seatime, which was sporty, with class. I honestly think that would become one of the stowa's best sellers overnight and compete with the Antea and Fleiger for sales. (Not my photo, taken from Google).


----------



## jrc693 (Feb 5, 2013)

I really wish they stuck to the old logo! i'm actually really put off purchasing a new stowa watch just because of the logo!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm...well, I like the crown. It looks new and appealing. The dial is light and playful, but a bit too juvenile for my taste.


----------



## canard (Jan 21, 2011)

“Mall watch” kind of characterizes it for me. This is the first Stowa I have seen that I absolutely would not wear.

I’ve seen a few references in this thread to external designers and outside design influences. It sounds ominous—can anyone fill me in?


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

"Back to 1938" would have been better in my humble opinion. With the old logo. I think Stowa is heading in the wrong direction with these new designs.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

the white one could potentially look really good on a NATO. This style is obviously going for casual and playful, so you need to dress it down. actually this watch lacks a certain cohesion in design language. to complement the rounded font, the lugs should curve down and be rounded rather than the sharp edges it currently employs. 

but if that were to happen, we'd end up with a partitio =\


----------



## darthng (Aug 29, 2011)

the designs look like for a wall clock...


----------



## flappylove (Mar 25, 2010)

ed21x said:


> the white one could potentially look really good on a NATO. This style is obviously going for casual and playful, so you need to dress it down. actually this watch lacks a certain cohesion in design language. to complement the rounded font, the lugs should curve down and be rounded rather than the sharp edges it currently employs.
> 
> but if that were to happen, we'd end up with a partitio =\


What a random thing to say, this 'swatch' doesn't share a single design element with the Partitio?


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,


many thanks for the comments to the new Antea Line "back to bauhaus".


It´s a bit like the discussion with the new Logo. 


The first impression is important, the second will be based on more informations about the background and the intention why to make this watch.


After this, more and more will people will understand or can at least follow the idea easier.
(after the new Logo launch nothing happen!Sorry, thats wrong: we still have a increasing in the business, from last year to this year we will increas again between 20-25%, the new logo didn´t stop this, we have big succes with our design, our watches and of course the logo is a part of it: it is a global strategie which is not always easy to understand, but today i can say: it was the right decision, it was a part of the last years succes)


But back to new serie: 
I will add some more basic informations on the weekend, i need a bit time to explain more details about design, history and bauhaus.


There are a lot rumors around ,)


STOWA (1927) is a part of the bauhaus time (1919-1933) and we will follow the rules and story of the basic bauhaus idea in the future, *we did this in the past.*


If you think about a positioning in the watchmarket, you can say for example: your position is *mechanic movement based*, or electronic movement based, or with *complicated movements. *


This all, for example is not STOWA.


You can say you have a tradition in this or that.


*The STOWA tradition* and *future* is based on* best design*, in combination* with best quality*,* best customer service* and of course *best price value.*


This positioning means that we are focused on the things we did BUT we are also open to "make the next step" ,)


This next step is not a gimmick or fashion, it is based on history and shows a part of the future.


With a other new watch (we will launch in winter) we will show you this much more clearer and this will be a again a interesting discussion.


With this next step we will launch something innovate and completely new, something which is new* but also follow the bauhaus idea.*


The Bauhaus idea for itself (or parts of it) never ends for STOWA.


This idea is the idea we like, we follow and we will do in the next years.


It is a part of my personal live, my personal taste, my thoughts and i find this in STOWA when i bought in 1996.


People who know me and poeple who followed the STOWA history (you can see in the museum) will understand easier.


I will ad more informations at least till sunday night 


Till sunday i only can say: 
With the new strategie, which will respect the past (we will of course keep the old models) but* also looking* and *searching* and *DOING **new things *we are still a very cool company. 
(not for everybody, thats clear, we don´t ant to be everybody´s darling, nobody can be everybody´s darling !)


For me the "old" and "new" is reflecting the real life.


"Respect the old things and have a strong look at it, because this is necessary and realy important to make the new things better and/or different"


STOWA still will try to develop new designs and maybe new ways to present this to you 
(remember, we have been one of the first companies who sell the watches online )


To look also to the future is a big part of the STOWA DNA.


I am 100% sure that this works, of course it will be a discussion here and there, BUT this is also what i want.


If we don´t discuss (it´s my personal feeling) it is boring.


It is easy to make remake/relaunch old watches from the museum.


To make the next step and to make it good, it is a bit more difficult.
(for example a facelifting)


To make a innovation it is realy hart and you need the big idea.


One of thoose we have found - after we launch this new idea it´s up to you to say. I like it or i don´t like it. 


This keeps us all moving and this helps us to make the next step.


Old design in new shoes (like 95% of the watchmarket is doing) is boring and has no endless potential for the future.


Of course i like the old as well, but i am always looking for new.


Not only new, the new should have his own story.


Let´s see whats happen.


we have a lot of reactions for the new Antea serie, half of thoose critics(the most here in our forum) don´t like to much the new design at this moment, half realy likes/love it.


The first orders from worldwide customers are received, BEFORE we have the watches realy shown in their variations.


Hornest speaking: 
I like this controversially discussion, only with this we can go ahead and create the future. 


Best regards


Till sunday night 


Jörg Schauer

by the way:
my new bike i will order this week at the manufactur of a friend 

New, different, WHY Not ? 

But for me: nice design, unusual, individuell, customazed, full of character, MADE IN GERMANY

Of course *handmade* and *COLORFUL 
*


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

Its nice to be able to hear from the owner of a company, as I know it doesn't happen very often and I am sure that it is much appreciated by everyone, it's also nice to know that you can accept people's different views without taking offence.

If I am completely honest I really do not like this new Antea and do not understand the decision to change the logo (who knows you of had a 30% increase in sales with the old logo, due to other factors e.g good service, good value, increased brand recognition).

Anyways there are still many other watches in your range that I would like to purchase (1938 Chrono and the seatime) 
Even though this Antea isn't to my tastes I hope that the new watch is a success and look forward to more news about the next release.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

jonobailey said:


> Its nice to be able to hear from the owner of a company, as I know it doesn't happen very often and I am sure that it is much appreciated by everyone, it's also nice to know that you can accept people's different views without taking offence.
> 
> *I try as often it is possible OR when the misunderstanding is to big *
> 
> ...


*If the new watch catches you..............i don´t know, it is realy new  and never before something like this exists, we will see ,)

bye for now

Jörg Schauer*


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Jörg,

Thanks so much for responding to comments on the new Antea. It's refreshing to be able to interact directly with you - it's part of what makes STOWA special.

I found your comments on Bauhaus interesting. My take on it is that you can divide Bauhaus into two things - 1) a set of design and aesthetic choices which were made by people at the Bauhaus and 2) the philosophy underpinning the Bauhaus school of design (form follows function etc). My view is that you're explicitly invoking the former - e.g. reusing fonts which were used by Bauhaus in the new Antea. I guess I'd like to see more of the latter from you - i.e. new designs without explicit Bauhaus references but designed from the philosophical perspective of Bauhaus. If that makes sense.

Although, as yet, I'm not a fan of the new Antea I wish you every success with it. Indeed, unless you're producing designs about which people have strong views (both positive and negative) then you're probably not doing anything worthwhile or new. ;-)

Best Regards,

Julian.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Jorg, 

Your participation in this community is unlike any other owner I've ever seen. I don't know that you left anything unsaid and for me at least, everything makes more sense now. 

I can't wait to see what you have in store for the future. You've really grabbed my attention with the mention of another new piece in winter. 

Enjoy your new bike, I've seen something similar in the bike store down the block from us. Though I doubt it is from the same manufacturer. I can see where all the new colorful rubber straps and now dials get their influence.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

My past posts will clearly show that I could care less about a new logo change. I look beyond that to everything else a Stowa delivers. I've made a reference to seeing an argument for having the old logo for historic models and new logo for the new models and the entire brand recognition, but like I said, I can see the argument for that doesn't mean I'd have to have the old logo on historic models. Again, new logo doesn't bother me in the slightest.

When I said this new thing of getting outside influences for design ideas wasn't doing Stowa any favors, I was short-sightingly basing that just off of the amount of negative comments on this thread. Of course, the fact that sales have been up after the new logo (which I've also referenced in past threads), and the fact the preorders for this new Antea was already made before it was even presented, shows that Stowa goes way deeper than just the input from those on this thread. The globe has spoken. I guess I saw it on a larger scale as well and why I made the statement a while back that it came across as making sense for Stowa's future.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Dear CM Hunter,

always thanks for your comments!

I read a lot of the comments here in the forum and i have learned that every comment is a single personal statement - and this is good and this is necessary.

But i also have my statement and i try to show it in the STOWA watches i develop and produce.

Not always the taste of everybody.

And believe me , i have made mistakes a lot in the last 25 years and i will do again, i know.

But the most important thing is that everybody follows his emotions and feelings - that why i like for example colors.

Thats the reason to show my new bike ,)

Maybe it helps to understand that a watch is a statement as well as a bike or a car.

today it is like this, i have two bikes, now i buy a third one, why? 
i just like the idea and i can choose a cool color, my most favorite by the way (since many years- my prodiver LImette i have no 6 years - nearly every day my watch in the production !)
It is handmade, it has a soul because i know the man who create and produce AND i know his passion, a passion he also works since 25 years day by day very hard.

But at the end - i want it because it is cool and shows that also a bikes can have a evolution or at least the people find new concepts.

I have a big respect for this and thats also a reason that i support this kind of business.

Ok, we have talked a lot - i love the new *Antea back to bauhaus* because she is softer than the harder old design (i still like the old but it is a bit stronger in details, hands and dial)

The colors are softer, with the Antea back to bauhaus we create a watch which is perfectly matching the Antea collection - in my opinion 

And she is the perfect link to STOWA´s history - between the past and the future.

More on sunday night 

Best regards

Jörg


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hi Jörg,

If you noticed from my post, I like the new design. And as with all Stowa models, in person, the fit and finish will be very,very good. I am excited to handle a white-dial B2B in person. 

I am hopeful that a slate (gray) dial version with graphite (dark gray) lettering and numerals will become available, perhaps a LE handwinding model with solid caseback and numbered. (Similar to the Testaf dial with the dark Gray Stowa logo, and/or, the dial of the Black Forest Ed with the dark gray lettering)

I fully trust the direction of Stowa.

Thank you for sharing your wonderful insight as always. It is an absolute honor and pleasure that you contribute to these boards and continually share valuable viewpoints on the direction of this great company.





Soak.


----------



## Woldemar (Nov 18, 2013)

I really love German design.
My respect to Stowa, Nomos and Junghans.

I love simple design, but new back to bauhaus Antea design looks too cheap and nothing special for me. Maybe ladies like it more.
Glad to hear that new models are coming, but I really hope that Stowa retan or develop some of its distinctive chracter also with new designs.
I like new logo and old one also, but all these upcoming changes makes me little concern. I hope that Stowa will not become some of ordinary fashion brand.
Time will tell.
Nomos Metro with its new design is very good example to success.

Sorry my english,

BR.


----------



## langtoftlad (May 17, 2007)

It's not for me - there is literally nothing I like about the design.
Nevertheless, I heartily approve of trying something new.
Time will tell.
This new Antea will either sell or it won't.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

flappylove said:


> What a random thing to say, this 'swatch' doesn't share a single design element with the Partitio?


I'm not saying that they do. What I'm saying is that this new dial would probably work more cohesively with the case on the Partitio as they both emphasize things being more rounded, while the Antea case is way more geometric.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

While I personally prefer the older historical Antea models, I showed the colorful ones to my girlfriend, who I have converted to a bit of a Stowa fan, and she is completely smitten with them. She is currently a PhD candidate who doesnt have much disposable income, but she has started saving for the blue one.

Different tastes for different people. This much can be certain, it will be well made, and it will be a great value.


----------



## hsukirk (Feb 5, 2011)

Am I the only one thinking there might be something new on Sun (yesterday) or I misunderstood the thread ?

I really like how a watch owner in J. Schauer communicates with us here in the forum. A big fan of Antea myself & might be an ideal gift to someone with playful mind although I am not very taken by new design in Back to Bauhaus.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

hsukirk said:


> Am I the only one thinking there might be something new on Sun (yesterday) or I misunderstood the thread ?
> 
> I really like how a watch owner in J. Schauer communicates with us here in the forum. A big fan of Antea myself & might be an ideal gift to someone with playful mind although I am not very taken by new design in Back to Bauhaus.


I too thought a big announcement was coming. Jorg referenced it a few times. Perhaps a bit delayed is all.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

the more detailed statement is coming tonight 

Sorry, i was to busy in other reasons and had no time to finish it.

Best regsards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## hsukirk (Feb 5, 2011)

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> the more detailed statement is coming tonight
> 
> ...


Thank you and look forward to it.


----------



## IRBilldozer (Feb 17, 2013)

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> the more detailed statement is coming tonight
> 
> ...


The suspense is killing me.


----------



## somo (Jan 5, 2014)

IRBilldozer said:


> The suspense is killing me.


Been checking back here all evening. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## david9999 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have also been waiting patiently. Hopefully something by tomorrow.


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

i need a bit more because i have to include some thoughts about the new Apple watch. 

I feel that this can help to explain my deep inside feeling better.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Jorg is sounding more and more like a Colombian: mañana, mañana!


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

please find attached my explanation of the relation between "bauhaus" and STOWA.

I hope this helps that you understand my thoughts a bit more 

like we saw tuesday night at the launching of the apple watch:
*"Never stop to search for new things and ideas" ;-)*

One basic message is also: 
*"Knowing what we have done in the past helps us to do it better (or at least as good) in the future" *
(you can also say: put everything you have done with succes in the past into your new idea or/and in your product)

*For me this means:*
We have built really high quality and nice designed watches in the past for over 80 years now - and so we will do in the future of course ! 

*But also:* 
We are searching for new ideas and innovation.
This is part of the soul of creative people, worldwide, this is a part of STOWA´s DNA.


Always people will exist (maybe the most) who want to maintain their status and their actual situation. (That's completely ok for me)


But there are many people (me also ) who still like the existing, but after a time of being content with it, we are looking for new ideas, new trends.


When we find a new idea, a new design, a new production possibility or a new technic, we are looking forward to include this "NEW" to our product, our life.


This keeps us always moving and of course alive ;-)


These thoughts and some of the above written characters have been "born" in the decade of the bauhaus where STOWA was founded by Walter Storz who was a very clever and hard working man.
Not only in the bauhaus time (1919-1933), moving, searching and trying is a typical character of all creativ people like designers or architects, it has also been for many hundred years.

*What is the result of this permanent moving and searching?*
Creating new ideas, changing the existing and try to do it different, trying to make it better than before.
Maybe in the bauhaus time this way of thinking was more in the focus than before.
That's one reason that we - Mr. Esslinger as well - like the bauhaus.

It has given us changes and possibilities we haven´t had in the past.


The *"make and keep it simple" *idea of the bauhaus (Mr. Esslinger's last book is called "Keep it simple", inside he shows many pictures of his works for apple) is the way I like to do things as well.
*
Much better than any other philosophy.* 
(For me, that is the reason why I do not create fantasy or extremly classic watches like a lot of swiss companys do)


To follow the rules "simplicity" in the process of creating and building products is one part of a big creative world. 
There are many other "languages" existing and this is good.


*For me , since I started building handcrafted watches in 1990 it was always the simple way I preferred.*


Intuitively, without knowing why I prefer the simple design and create and build my watches the way I do.


After reading Mr. Esslinger's and a few other design-related books, I understood why I was doing it the way I did for the last 25 years. 
(this was strengthen a lot since I have the possibility to work together with Mr. Esslinger for the Antea and for a new watch models)


Now it is clear (*at least for me *) and it is time to implement this image more and more into all STOWA watches.


Like you know, *already the existing watches* follow this clear and simple design language - since I have bought STOWA in 1996 and it applies for all the models you already know. (Flieger, Marine, Antea, Seatime and so on).


*So here is the big relation to the bauhaus: *
all things which have been famous in the bauhaus school were done by me and STOWA for many years.
(If you have a look into our museum, STOWA watches have been always simple and nice. The founder, his son and me in the third "generation", we are united in a common goal: *creating and following this simplicity in designing and producing the STOWA watches*).


We have followed the bauhaus idea because it is our favorite way to think and create.


The design of the new watch we (Mr.Esslinger and me) will launch in winter 2014 will be really innovative and I know many people will ask why we have done such a piece 


You can find the answer here and also some other coming-up small comments which I will write here in this forum from time to time.


I hope that I was able to explain why the bauhaus is more important for me than maybe for many other companies who "take the chance to work with the history and try to take a part of it for their marketing"


This is rarely authentic and often not the truth.


For me it doesn´t matter if poeple think we are using the bauhaus for marketing to promote our watches. 


Our connection is much deeper, we use the bauhaus because STOWA was in 1927 - and still is today - a part of this "way of thinking and creating".


Not only today, also in the future.


So we try to work sensitive with this history and with a lot of respect for the people who have joined the bauhaus school in former days.


The succes of the bauhaus was, if we reflected it correctly, that this school influenced the world of design not only in the past, but also today and it will do so in the future.


The new watch launched in winter will visualize this history but - and this is the most important matter - will also show the next step in the line of the bauhaus philosophy.
(in our interpretation )


"Innovative, Intuitive and new"


*Back to the new Antea:*
The new Antea back to bauhaus gives a tribute to the old days but it shows a facelifting with a nice and perfect story.
Not only a few new numbers on a plane white dial.


The form of a product should always support its function, this is a basic rule.
("Form follows function")


Mr. Esslinger's "Form follows emotion" is a much deeper and stronger message.


With Mr Esslinger's help I learnt to understand this meaning during the last months more and more.
It gives products the small but important changes to show the difference.


In the new *Antea back to bauhaus *line we give the much stronger and harder (still available) Antea original design a new face. 
Softer, fresher, filled with emotions.


The new typography is rounder, the colors are light and fresh, the white printing on the coloured dials is sensitive, also very soft but still clear to see and read.


The minute dots underline this new look.


A lot of first impressions from our customers confirm that we have reached this target we have been focused on when we created this new Antea line. 


That´s a nice experience.
And we are happy that so many people ask for the reasons for this new design and we are also happy for the critic on it.


*We have to accept this because we have enough reasons to do it,* above we have tried to tell you the most important.


What I am happy for is that I have the chance to DO IT and that I have the time (Saturdays and nighttime ) to work alone in my atelier) to do and try things like that.


This is one of the strongest reason when I decided to be independent 25 years ago.


It doesn´t matter if everybody can understand my feelings and emotions or my or STOWA style, that's ok with me.


We know that it is a strong and good story and - *if we keep the soul of STOWA alive* - we will be further on succesful.


Thanks to all to whom we can join and share our thoughts about design, colors, form and emotions.


Best regards


Jörg Schauer
CEO STOWA

Here is another video from Mr.Esslinger:




Hartmut Esslinger - Advice For Designers on Vimeo


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Great post! I'm excited

Here's the correct link for the video:


----------



## Kronprinz (May 22, 2012)

Hello Mr. Schauer! 
I understand what You mean- but I not agree with You!

You can not create a new wheel wich is much rounder…
"Always people will exist (maybe the most) who want to maintain their status and their actual situation. (That's completely ok for me)"- yes, that's me, and I 'm proud for it (like for my Antea Klassik 390 WITH THE OLD LOGO)!
I think we are fans of mechanical watches and not of modern cars with ervery year new emission standards…
We are fans of a brand…and some things in the world mybe should become better- but some should not change in its footing… like for example STOWA.
A mechanicle watch is not a car, not a pc-, if it should be like this, we all shoul buy the new Apple Watch… ;-)


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

The smallest size available has been reduced to 35.5mm + brightly coloured dials = appealing to a female market. If the watch industry see this as a growth area than this could make a lot of business sense.


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

Armchair said:


> The smallest size available has been reduced to 35.5mm + brightly coloured dials = appealing to a female market. If the watch industry see this as a growth area than this could make a lot of business sense.


35,5mm is the size of the Antea KS.
The 3 sizes are the ones of the Antea KS, Antea 365 and Antea 390.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm a fan


----------



## felidahouse (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm just confused with the usage of the ITC Bauhaus typeface which dates from 1975. And if I read Stowa's branding position correctly, that's not what they're trying to do.

I really encourage Stowa to read the following to get a sense of how misplaced their usage of the ITC Bauhaus typeface is:

True Type of the Bauhaus - Fonts In Use



> The typeface ITC Bauhaus is a design from 1975 by Ed Benguiat and Victor Caruso inspired by the ideas of Bayer, Schmidt et al, *but it is not a revival of any Bauhaus design.*


There's some great type designers and teachers who could've sorted this out long before a product was released. And for us fans of both Stowa and typography, this new Antea just really misses the mark.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Anybody here bought a b2b? I saw_ one _bloke post back in December, who bought a white 390 on grey, and it looked quite good.

Anyway, I like it!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Not many yet that I've seen. They are growing on me though.


----------

